# My new Genisis Day One Disc :)



## braaivleis2003 (27 Jul 2015)

Hi all, just sharing some pics of my new Genesis Day One Disc. I absolutely love it !!  Comes with a 46 18 gear ratio. Looking forward to many relaxing and gruelling rides on this sweet single speed machine.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2015)

I have thoughts on one of these for my n+1
Cracking bike!!


----------



## Slioch (27 Jul 2015)

Looks nice. I'm not jealous. At all. Honestly!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jul 2015)

Are the wheel nuts standard or did you fit those yourself?

GC


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are the wheel nuts standard or did you fit those yourself?
> 
> GC


Good question! The old Day One Discs have Allen bolts.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (27 Jul 2015)

Thanks Pete, if you, I mean when you do  you won't be disappointed. Mort, I rushed into getting a geared CX bike over this last year as I was impatient to wait a month until its release, I know that this sounds weird but there was a strong connection, no wait that does sound weird  between myself and the genesis that I didn't have with the CX bike. Don't get me wrong the CX bike is lovely and all but between the 2 I know which I'll be riding the most. Ha ha Slioch  Glasgow yes the wheel nuts came as standard.


----------



## DWM (28 Jul 2015)

Lovely!

How does it ride? The spec says its pretty heavy - does it feel it, or do you not really notice. I was all set to get one a few weeks ago but they have sold out of my size (60cm). What sort of riding are you going to use it for? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Jul 2015)

braaivleis2003 said:


> yes the wheel nuts came as standard.



I can see the point for the rear wheel but why not a QR skewer on the front? I suppose (answering my own question) if you're carrying a spanner for the rear, you might as well have the same fastening on the front.

GC


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

DWM said:


> How does it ride? The spec says its pretty heavy


It was positively lightweight until he put that Brooks saddle on


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2015)

A nice looking bike but don't think a fixie is for me, but I'm sure you will enjoy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braaivleis2003 (28 Jul 2015)

She rides beautifully, comfortably, and so solid. I didnt think I would but can definitely notice the difference in feel between the steel frame compared to aluminium. As for the weight no it doesn't really feel heavy when riding, but comfy as anything with the Brooke's saddle  I'll be riding road and light trails, tow paths etc. There are some nice cycle routes here in Derby and surrounding areas. I'm already thinking about my next ride


----------



## Andrew1971 (29 Jul 2015)

Thats a cracking looking bike you have i like it


----------



## braaivleis2003 (29 Jul 2015)

Cheers Andrew I'm pretty stoked with it. "One gear to rule them all" as they say on the Genesis Website.


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Jul 2015)

I must be getting old!! I thought you ever referring to a special release album!!


----------



## braaivleis2003 (29 Jul 2015)

Yeah they've re released Wind and Wuthering, guess that how I'm going to be feeling some days lol


----------



## braaivleis2003 (30 Jul 2015)

View: https://youtu.be/Pl54gEdShJo


Lovely evening for a ride


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Aug 2015)

braaivleis2003 said:


> Cheers Andrew I'm pretty stoked with it. "One gear to rule them all" as they say on the Genesis Website.



Hi mate, can I ask how your finding the singlespeed bike ? Especially hills etc. I'm looking at changing my cubecx for one and going steel for all year round use. I live near Lake District so pretty hilly and wanted to know your thoughts
Cheers


----------



## m1sterbee (25 Sep 2015)

Hi - just joined forum although have lurked here for a while when doing research. Realy like your posts here on this bike having just ordered a Genesis Day One Disc myself. I have a regular 15 mile each way commute - fairly flat - between Edinburgh and Fife. I'm a little bit nervous on the sizing as I'm 5ft 9 - short legs (31 inside leg) - I make the standover height but a wee bit concerned my choice might be a wee bit big - only time will tell - (the price you pay for internet purchase vs lbs). You look like you're loving the new bike - how do you find the geometetry compared to other bikes you've ridden? Stretched out or relaxed?


----------



## jazzkat (4 Oct 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Hi mate, can I ask how your finding the singlespeed bike ? Especially hills etc. I'm looking at changing my cubecx for one and going steel for all year round use. I live near Lake District so pretty hilly and wanted to know your thoughts
> Cheers


Not been on the forum for a while and only just seen your post.
I ride about 80 inch gearing on steel framed fix wheel bikes all around the south lakes. The gearing is high, but I get up everything except the big passes. I do have a heavier fixed wheel that I reduce the gearing on (about 70 inch) in winter to avoid wheel spins while honking up the steep hills.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I was looking at a cotic roadrat but also considering the 105 geared escapade for around lakes, into grizedale forest etc.


----------

